# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا > بازار رمضان والعيد >  المزيد من موديلات العيد للبنوتات شي جديد ومميز ...مع أم مريم حياكم

## om mariam 201

مرحباااااا الغالياات بعرض لكم الدفعة الثانية من موديلات العيد يتم تجهيزها طبقا للصور لكافة الأعمار الموديلات طقم كامل مع الشوز للطلب والاستفسار يرجي التواصل واتساب 0552624377
































المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الشارقة منطقة القليعة 
أحدث كفرات السراير _ 2021 ,من مونتاج 
ابو ظبي 
من أبواب الرحمة في رمضان 
رمضان وحصد الأجور 
رمضان فرصة للتغيير 
من فضـائل شهر رمـضان 
تنحيف الكرش والجسم وشد التررررررررهل بامان... 
بياض مثل التلج للمنطقةالحساسةوالركب والظهر... 
تبييض الوجه 2 الى 3 درجات بشهر وتوحيد اللون...

----------


## om mariam 201

الحمدلله

----------


## om mariam 201

الحمدلله

----------


## om mariam 201

الحمدلله

----------


## om mariam 201

۞ إنّ اللّهَ ومَلائِكَتهُ يُصَلّونَ عَلَى 
النّبيْ يَاأيّهَا الّذينَ آمنُوا صَلّوا عَليهِ 
وَسَلّمُوا تَسْلِيمَا ۞
اللهم صل وسلم علي سيدنا محمد

----------


## om mariam 201

الحمدلله

----------


## ام غايوتى

الله يوووفقج

----------


## om mariam 201

۞ إنّ اللّهَ ومَلائِكَتهُ يُصَلّونَ عَلَى 
النّبيْ يَاأيّهَا الّذينَ آمنُوا صَلّوا عَليهِ 
وَسَلّمُوا تَسْلِيمَا ۞
اللهم صل وسلم علي سيدنا محمد

----------


## om mariam 201

۞ إنّ اللّهَ ومَلائِكَتهُ يُصَلّونَ عَلَى 
النّبيْ يَاأيّهَا الّذينَ آمنُوا صَلّوا عَليهِ 
وَسَلّمُوا تَسْلِيمَا ۞
اللهم صل وسلم علي سيدنا محمد

----------


## مونتاج

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## om mariam 201

۞ إنّ اللّهَ ومَلائِكَتهُ يُصَلّونَ عَلَى 
النّبيْ يَاأيّهَا الّذينَ آمنُوا صَلّوا عَليهِ 
وَسَلّمُوا تَسْلِيمَا ۞
اللهم صل وسلم علي سيدنا محمد

----------


## om mariam 201

۞ إنّ اللّهَ ومَلائِكَتهُ يُصَلّونَ عَلَى 
النّبيْ يَاأيّهَا الّذينَ آمنُوا صَلّوا عَليهِ 
وَسَلّمُوا تَسْلِيمَا ۞
اللهم صل وسلم علي سيدنا محمد

----------


## أم سيف و سارة

بالتوفيق

----------


## om mariam 201

۞ إنّ اللّهَ ومَلائِكَتهُ يُصَلّونَ عَلَى 
النّبيْ يَاأيّهَا الّذينَ آمنُوا صَلّوا عَليهِ 
وَسَلّمُوا تَسْلِيمَا ۞
اللهم صل وسلم علي سيدنا محمد

----------


## om mariam 201

۞ إنّ اللّهَ ومَلائِكَتهُ يُصَلّونَ عَلَى 
النّبيْ يَاأيّهَا الّذينَ آمنُوا صَلّوا عَليهِ 
وَسَلّمُوا تَسْلِيمَا ۞
اللهم صل وسلم علي سيدنا محمد

----------


## احتاجك..

شو الأسعار الغالية لعمر سنة ونص و 4؟؟

----------


## om mariam 201

۞ إنّ اللّهَ ومَلائِكَتهُ يُصَلّونَ عَلَى 
النّبيْ يَاأيّهَا الّذينَ آمنُوا صَلّوا عَليهِ 
وَسَلّمُوا تَسْلِيمَا ۞
اللهم صل وسلم علي سيدنا محمد

----------


## om mariam 201

۞ إنّ اللّهَ ومَلائِكَتهُ يُصَلّونَ عَلَى 
النّبيْ يَاأيّهَا الّذينَ آمنُوا صَلّوا عَليهِ 
وَسَلّمُوا تَسْلِيمَا ۞
اللهم صل وسلم علي سيدنا محمد

----------


## بثـينه

حبيبتي كم سعر هالفستان وهل في لعمر أربع سنوات

----------


## um.3bod13

الله يوفقج

----------


## Fa.R

الله يوفقج يارب ويرزقج من فضله

----------


## om mariam 201

> حبيبتي كم سعر هالفستان وهل في لعمر أربع سنوات


هلا حبيبتي متوفر لعمر اربع سنوات لمزيد من الألوان والموديلات يرجي التواصل واتساب 0552624377

- - - Updated - - -

۞ إنّ اللّهَ ومَلائِكَتهُ يُصَلّونَ عَلَى 
النّبيْ يَاأيّهَا الّذينَ آمنُوا صَلّوا عَليهِ 
وَسَلّمُوا تَسْلِيمَا ۞
اللهم صل وسلم علي سيدنا محمد

----------


## om mariam 201

۞ إنّ اللّهَ ومَلائِكَتهُ يُصَلّونَ عَلَى 
النّبيْ يَاأيّهَا الّذينَ آمنُوا صَلّوا عَليهِ 
وَسَلّمُوا تَسْلِيمَا ۞
اللهم صل وسلم علي سيدنا محمد

----------

